# Who can shut down Dirk?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Which NBA players do you think can defend Dirk the best? Feel free to say whoever you want, and you can list many more than one (if you can find them)

*Dirks 5 lowest outings, and his defender* 
11 points, against Drew Gooden
11 points, against Kenyon Martin (was injured, only played 18 minutes)
13 points, against Clifford Robinson? (or Troy Murphy)
15 points, against Shareef Abdur Rahim? 
15 points, against Antoine Walker? (or Al Harrington)


Personally, I think the best Dirk defenders are
- Shawn Marion
- Rasheed Wallace
- Kenyon Martin
- Robert Horry (tiny stints)

Your thougts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Who was the guy that stopped Dirk during game 5 during the playoffs?

I can't seem to remember his name.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I believe it was Mr. Sore Ankle -- not sure though


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I believe it was Mr. Sore Ankle -- not sure though


Oops, this defender sure did a great job of defending Dirk Nowitzki in game 5: 31 points (48% FG), 14 rebounds and 4 blocks. Gosh, I wish we had this defender marking other power forwards here :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

At leats he stoped him at the end. 

No one can stop Dirk so thats a big thing to do even if its for couple seconds. :laugh:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Which NBA players do you think can defend Dirk the best? Feel free to say whoever you want, and you can list many more than one (if you can find them)
> 
> *Dirks 5 lowest outings, and his defender*
> 11 points, against Drew Gooden
> ...


Your list is Perfect,
When Dirk comes up against one of these defenders all he needs to do is drive at them or use his pump fake get them in the air and draw the foul. Because he hits ~85% of his free throws and it gets his defender in foul trouble this is a great tactic to use. 
Of course most coaches wont allow it to happen by switching defenders (Dirk Wins) or pulling them from the game (Dirk Wins). All they can do is ease off, alowing Dirk to do what he wants.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

As the list points out, Dirk struggles against long and athletic PF and/or SF. That's because they can stay with him on his drives to the hoop, and they are long enough to bother his shot. This is where if Dirk had a good/great passing game and a more aggressive post game, he could help take the pressure off him self. That's something I hope he develops.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Shawn marion gives Dirk some trouble but that block wasnt a stuff Dirk was fouled.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Theo! said:


> Which NBA players do you think can defend Dirk the best? Feel free to say whoever you want, and you can list many more than one (if you can find them)
> 
> *Dirks 5 lowest outings, and his defender*
> 11 points, against Drew Gooden
> ...


Would have been Harrington, who is a lock down defender. AWalk is a matador.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Marion and Rasheed Wallace are the only players I feel can stop Dirk consistently.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

The only player that I think is capable of stopping Dirk on consistant basis is Shawn Marion. His defense is exceptional and his quickness makes it to where he can bother Dirk. But as far as the playoffs go I think nobody can shut down Dirk. He takes his game to another level and always gets the job done.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Nobody stops Dirk but Shawn Marion does the best job. He is so quick that Dirk can't really get by him and Marion jumps so high and so quickly that he can make shooting jump shots more difficult.

Rasheed Wallace is not bad. And also believe it or not Tyson Chandler does a pretty good job against Dirk. In the first game against Chicago Dirk went 4-18 and the second game Dirk went 8-24. I think Chandler is an excellent defender.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk Nowitzki can not be stopped one on one, but I think the player that does it best is Rasheed Wallace.


----------

